# My P's hate beefheart



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

Does anyone else's P's won't eat beefheart? I would toss some beefheart in the tank and they would grab it and then spit it out. They'll eat fish, nitecrawlers and sometimes krill.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

my rhom use to do this.

he ate the beefheart at first and then got sick of it i guess....

i would try feeding ,your piranha some shrimp, chicken, liver, or some beef. after u get them to start eating that then maybe toss in some beefheart after awhile see if they like it then.









good luck and keep us posted..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my reds were the same first they loved it then they wouldent touch it
so i feed them beefheart once or twice every two weeks and they eat it sometimes


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, some Ps hate beefheart, it's not so uncommon...try shrimp, crab, fish...as a varied diet!


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

my reds are the same way. at first they couldnt get enough. now they will only eat hikari cichilid gold peelets, shrimp and live feeders...who knows man????


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

my rhom hates it he loves brine shrimp though


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I am geeting my red into beefheart and at first he didd'nt like it but now he loves it after a couple days, my idea would be to give them a variety of other foods and try beefheart every once in a while to see if they like it, mayby they never will but it's worth a shot.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Mine Did the complet opposite! They started out loving shrimp and hating beefheart then one day they wouldn't eat shrimp and they haven't eaten it since.... Only beefheart now... Crazy fish....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Every single time I tried beef heart, my reds gave me the finger and darted off... 
No succes, so I gave up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

One of my shaol of RBs eat beefheart readily until one day i fed them too much and they started barfing them up until the next day and they never touched it again. Maybe your fish had a bad experience with them when younger?


----------



## Samuel (Jul 18, 2003)

beef heart is tricky. my rbps' poo turned white (like diarrhea) after eating beef heart, so I do not think it is healthy to feed beef heart when they are too small.

Also, they did not like planktons a while ago but they eat planktons now.

I guess it all depends on the development of their digestive tract. They need some time to adjust to new food, not only because of the flavor and texture of the food, but also their abilities to digest new food (bacteria). Overfeeding will somehow damage their digestive tract when they are small and it is best to avoid feeding new food too much. I mixed bloodworms (all time favorites) and planktons to get them started with planktons.


----------

